# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A e mbështesni grevën e urisë së opozitës shqiptare?

## shkodra13

Besoj se te gjithe jeni informuar ne lidhje me greven e urise dy javore qe opozita shqiptare po ben ne Tirane. Nese deshironi te mesoni me shume mbi greven dhe ngjarjet ne vazhdim, ju ftojme te lexoni temen e hapur tek forumi "Tema e Shtypit te Dites" *ketu*.

Po hapim kete sondazh per te mesuar mendimin e anetareve te forumit tone per kete aksion te opozites. Jeni te lire te hidhni voten tuaj, dhe pasi te votoni, mund ti jepni pergjigje pyetjeve ne vazhdim duke arsyetur voten tuaj:

*- A e mbeshtesni opoziten ne rrugen e nisur te greves se urise?
- Cilat jane arsyet qe ju shtyne te votoni keshtu?
- Cili mendoni se eshte objektivi i kesaj greve?
- Si mendoni se do te ndikoje greva ne jeten politike te vendit?
- Si mendoni se do te ndikoje greva ne procesin e liberalizimit te vizave dhe integrimit ne BE?*


Si cdo sondazh, mund te hidhni voten tuaj dhe mund te shprehni mendimin tuaj. Nuk eshte nevoja qe te replikoni mendimet e anetareve te tjere, lexojini ato ne heshtje. Replikat mund ti beni ne temat e tjera te forumit.

----------


## Station

*Pa diskutim qe PRO.*

----------


## REALIST

KUNDER, eshte greve e kote ne sherbim te shizofrenise se Edvin Ramjes dhe "demokrateve" te tipit Gramoz Ruci.

----------


## Xinxerfilli

Une abstenoj  :Lulja3:

----------


## ximi_abedini

kunder
.......................

----------


## IL__SANTO

Nqs do te ishim ne nje vend vertet demokratik pa dyshim qe nuk do te kishte vajtur puna deri tek greva.

*PRO.*

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kunder totalisht dhe uroj qe te dale nje i mencur qe se pari t'ua ktheje mendjen dhe me pas ti marre ata njerez per krahesh e ti coje ne shtepi!

PS te futet ne rrugen e institucioneve!

Ne vitin 2010 nje pjese e klases politike shqiptare, sillet dhe vepron me forma dhe menyra te denja per levizjet majtiste te shekullit te kaluar, te vendeve amerikano-latine!

Publikut shqiptar duhet ti percillet nje mesazh tjeter, mesazhi i nje vendi ne te cilin institucionet jane legjitime dhe se mbi to nuk duhet te dale askush.

Publikut shqiptar duhet ti percillet mesazhi i nje moderacioni politik, mesazhi i nje bashkepunimi real, per te analizuar te kaluaren dhe per te mos i perseritur te njejtat gabime ne te ardhmen.

----------


## EuroStar1

Po te ishte nje greve dhe demostrd e udhehequr nga sindikatat e <pavarura> do isha pro,por kjo eshte nje greve per bythet e politikaneve/

----------


## Izadora

Kundra ! 
Gjerat mund te zgjidhen ne menyr tjeter.


Po i japin shqiperis, nje imazh te hidhur !

----------


## prenceedi

*Kunder per faktin se koha qe u zgjodh per te bere kete greve eshte e dyshimte*

----------


## brooklyn2007

E kam thene dhe e them serisht. Kjo proteste eshte Katunaret vs Malokeve Pak a shume si ai filmi Terminator vs Predator.
Qytetareve te vertete te Tiranes nuk u behet vone fare as per Saliun as per Edin.


P.S. Ne botekuptimin tim, "katunar" eshte nje njeri jo thjesht i fshatit, por qe udhehiqet nga parime pronviciale. "Malok" ne botekuptimin tim nuk eshte nje njeri me origjine nga Veriu, por nje derr i eger qe udhehiqet nga mentaliteti i maleve. Me nje fjale, pa ofense  :shkelje syri: 

P.S2.  Jam kunder kesaj proteste

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

"Historinë e bën koha..Kohën e bëjnë njerzit..Historia i bën ata të pa vdekshëm"...(për mirë apo për keq...) 
Në histori mbeti Çezari që e shpëtoi Romën...por mbeti edhe ai që dogji Romën...Edhe Edi Rama me kompani do mbeten në histori si zjarrvënësit e 
shqipërisë....

----------


## Disa

Kunder.........Rama eshte toshe fare..............

----------


## Brari

kunder pa diskutim..

----------


## juanito02

Une jam pro greves dhe pse.
1. Jam se pari kunder diktatures se re komunisto-fashiste te sali berishes qe po u vu ne rruge te mbare votimi Saliu zhduket njehere e mire nga Shqiperia se ate nuk e do njeri. Ai kurre ska fituar zgjedhje drejperdrejt me djerse vec 1992 dhe i rri ne kurriz me dhune shqiptareve. 
2. Jam kundra pd se eshte bere cerdhja e komunisteve dhe sigurimsave qe i futi aty Saliu me urdher te Ramiz Alise.
3. Nuk jam as me Ramen as me askend jam me Shqiperine fakti qe ai ka mare iniciative ta coje voten drejt vetem kjo pike me lidh me te.
4. Ta zeme se erdhi Rama ne pushtet dhe do beje qofte minimumin e paudhesive qe ka bere Berisha dhjete here do jem kunder tij.

----------


## bindi

Jam kunder ...,jo perse Sala eshte i mire...,por Edi eshte me i keq se ai...

----------


## Asdreni82

Natyrisht që kundër jam se edhe nëse Rama ka ndërmënd të ndërtojë demokracinë,kështu nuk ndërtohet.
Rama nuk është njeriu i duhur.

----------


## semiku

kunder greves ,Ramen mund ta sheroj vetem Frojd

----------


## landi45

po per voten e lire kane te drejte ne kete rast

----------


## Besoja

Kjo grevë nuk do të japë rezultatet e pritura sepse nuk u bë për një kauzë të drejtë por i dhanë ngjyrimin e njëshit të partisë.Janë një parti që mendojnë e punojnë sipas urdhërave të njëshit.Greva sa po vjen e sfumohet pikërisht për atë që socialistët e thjeshtë besojnë shumë njëshin e tyre.Ecin akoma me teorinë se vetëm ai nuk gabon.Që këtu,greva quhet e përfunduar.
Për mendimin tim,Rama duhej të fuste në parlament partinë dhe të punonte për të sjellë sa më afër zgjedhjet e parakohëshme nëse ishte i bindur se në kutitë fshihej vjedhja e votës.Se nuk kuptoj se si dëshiron të vish në pushtet pa votë!!!Por edhe siç e kam shkruar,kjo grevë,e organizuar në këtë periudhë,ka një prapavijë djallëzore.Unë kurrë nuk i kam besuar një pasaniku se mund të zhdukë varfërinë.Varfërinë e zhdukin politikat që ndiqen ose që ndjek një politikan i papërgojuar për afera të ndryshme korruptive.Rama nuk e plotëson këtë kusht dhe këtë e dinë edhe socialistët.Kur kohë më parë ju thoshim socialistëve,Nanua vjedfh,dhe këtë e kishim me të dëgjuar,i lumtë thoshin ata dhe shikoje kënaqësi në syt e tyre.Ja çfarë populli jemi ne që gëzohemi kur njëshi i partisë tonë bëhet me shumë para me taksat tona apo rrugë të tjera të pandershme!

----------

